

Comments on female-presented HP review: "Dumb whore", "Make me a sammich", etc. - jfruh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1SzN_q3r40&feature=player_embedded

======
smoove
Welcome to the wonderful world of youtube comments, where kids and inbreeds
meet to discuss their thoughts.

~~~
ivanbernat
I find it somewhat scary by the amount of people that don't know how to
express their feelings. "Dumb whore" - how does this relate to the video? The
review is spot on and one of the few that focus on the weaknesses of the
TouchPad instead of glorifying it's potential. HP (like Microsoft with Windows
Phone) has a lot of catching up to do.

